# need to know if I'm ugly



## Sports155 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have never tried with girls. I go to a boarding school in Cali so there are plenty of cute girls. I just can't muster up the courage to talk to any girls anymore. Is it because of my looks? Am I really not attractive? Should I set my standards low?

http://m1114.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/sports155/e02175d1.jpg.html?o=0


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

You're not ugly. You just need to build up the confidence to talk to the girls you like.


----------



## Sports155 (Nov 11, 2011)

Would I be considered good
Looking at all?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

mike285 said:


> You're not ugly. You just need to build up the confidence to talk to the girls you like.


agreed.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Meh I dont see anything wrong with you.

Remember bro even the ugliest guys can get girls if they have confidence. 

Lowering your standards looks wise may help to. Try different types of candy who knows it may be better then what you usually like. Course if you've already had a taste then I have no right to give you advice haha.

And yea I agree, cali is full of beauties.


----------



## Sports155 (Nov 11, 2011)

So if I'm not ugly... What am I?


----------



## slubberdegullion (Aug 22, 2011)

1) You're not ugly, cooler than many guys around me d^^b
2) Not all the girls care about looks. 
Good luck


----------



## Sports155 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you. I felt I wasn't hideous but not good looking


----------



## Sports155 (Nov 11, 2011)

What does d^^b mean btw


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

d to the b, obviously.

Everything you c is in the middle.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

No you're not ugly. I agree with some of the people here. You need to gain self-confidence. You can't truly love someone else is you don't love yourself first.


----------



## Sports155 (Nov 11, 2011)

I still don't get everything you c is in the middle? What would that mean?


----------



## Sports155 (Nov 11, 2011)

And would you consider me attractive?


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

You look like Nick Diaz (the fighter).


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

you are handsome, with some confidence u can be really successful with women


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Honestly, that is a weird/ugly angle but you are definitely not ugly!! You look handsome.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

No, you are not a mutant. You look fine, you just need some confidence.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

nope u r not ugly at all..u will look cool if u smile a lot..u look cute but tensed a lot,i understand how difficult it is to take ur pic of urself..i m not good at it..:lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

You are pretty good looking dude (no ****!)


----------



## MrMongrel (Oct 21, 2011)

Sports155 said:


> I have never tried with girls. I go to a boarding school in Cali so there are plenty of cute girls. I just can't muster up the courage to talk to any girls anymore. Is it because of my looks? Am I really not attractive? Should I set my standards low?
> 
> http://m1114.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/sports155/e02175d1.jpg.html?o=0


You're not ugly at all, but your photo speaks loads about yourself.

Your head is down. You're wrinkling your forehead and it looks as if you're upset about having your photo taken.

Body language conveys a TON of information to people and from that photo, you look extremely submissive.

First? Raise that head. A guy's head should never be facing the ground (unless tying shoes or something akin, use your common sense, here..) at all.

Strong eye contact is also important.

Wrinkling your forehead is only good when making expressions that are positive or befuddled (ie the eyebrows in a 'what the heck are you thinking' sort of glance), not depressed.

Third, take up as much space with your body as you can, within reason. Shoulders up and back. Hands not in pockets....relaxed and out. NO FIDGITING WITH THE FINGERS EITHER, DARNIT! 

Last but not least, a SLIGHT SMILE on your face would help! One that says 'bwahaha... I'm up to some mischief!'
​


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

You look just fine to me.


----------



## MrMongrel (Oct 21, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> You look just fine to me.


It's not that he's bad looking.

He's just showing a lot of closed off body language/ underconfident stature in the photo.

If that's how he normally carries himself (and I'd guess that it's possible....most people- us guys are especially guilty of it - don't realize how their body language is conveyed until they stop and examine it,) and his normal posture, I'd bet that is a big amount of his problem.

Chin up, man! And put a darn smile on that face!

​


----------



## Sports155 (Nov 11, 2011)

Well if I'm not ugly... am I good looking at all?


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Sports155 said:


> Well if I'm not ugly... am I good looking at all?


Thats like the 3rd time you've asked that haha xD

Just wait, and the responses will come my friend.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Your problem:



Sports155 said:


> I just can't muster up the courage to talk to any girls anymore.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Sports155 said:


> I have never tried with girls. I go to a boarding school in Cali so there are plenty of cute girls. I just can't muster up the courage to talk to any girls anymore. Is it because of my looks? Am I really not attractive? Should I set my standards low?
> 
> http://m1114.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/sports155/e02175d1.jpg.html?o=0


You are not ugly, but you can practice your conversation skills with girls that you don't really find attractive. You don't have to date them. That is also a nice way to approach their friends that you find attractive.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

You are above average in looks. But girls aren't going to come to you and slobber all over you. If you want female attention you will have to learn how to apporoach them. Or you could get a $3000 Armani suit, and a $250,000 Ferrari. That might get golddidder chicks to slobber on you. Got $250,000?


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

lol. ...ur not ugly...


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

I think that your a good looking guy. I wouldnt say that your ugly at all, I wonder where you get that idea from.


----------



## Sports155 (Nov 11, 2011)

Idk. I just don't get attention from girls so I thought I wouldn't be good looking. I mean maybe not ugly, but not good looking or girls would pay attention to me


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

a passage from a book
How to win friends and influence people

by Dale Carnegie



> At a dinner party in New York, one of the guests, a
> woman who had inherited money, was eager to make
> a pleasing impression on everyone. She had squandered
> a modest fortune on sables, diamonds and pearls. But
> ...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The problem isn't your looks... It's how you *feel *about your looks.

If you don't believe in yourself, that's going to reflect negatively on your demeanor... your body language... what people see in you...

Objective opinion: You, at a minimum, make the passing grade. It's not your looks that are holding you back.

Also, if you're just sitting around waiting for girls to make the first move (?), that'll obviously hurt your chances too.


----------



## Sports155 (Nov 11, 2011)

What is a passing grade?


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

meh you look fine nothing wrong with you, just fix up a bit more that's all and maybe apply some wax.... Dude don't sweat the simple stuff. I have seen worse looking people and they have pretty GFs to boot.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Sports155 said:


> What is a passing grade?


As far as physical appearance is concerned, there is a point at which girls will go "umm, no thanks" (your looks turn them off) instead of "sure, why not" (you, at the very least, meet their minimum standards). You're in the latter category, which is a good thing.


----------



## Sports155 (Nov 11, 2011)

So in at the point where a girl won't be turned on or off by my looks?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Sports155 said:


> So in at the point where a girl won't be turned on or off by my looks?


Your fine, if you project confidence and smile you will be Brad Pitt. Now go out there and take on the world.


----------



## Sports155 (Nov 11, 2011)

Can you please not make fun of me


----------



## MrMongrel (Oct 21, 2011)

Sports155 said:


> Idk. I just don't get attention from girls so I thought I wouldn't be good looking. I mean maybe not ugly, but not good looking or girls would pay attention to me


C'mon man....

There are other things besides looks that women check out in a guy and the number ones that I've always heard (and noticed that seem to have been more deciding factors than looks) are confidence and comfort in a guy's own skin. Next is sense of humor. Those modifiers seem to add or subtract from a woman's overall interest, and while looks factor in, they're not as important as men make them out to be.

*If women ONLY based attraction on looks, you'd never see women dating anyone but super studly model guys, and that's unrealistic and untrue. *

Even so, you have the looks which is in your favor, you're just lacking the confidence and comfort. It's something that can be changed but it takes a lot of effort on your part and letting go of the illusion that looks are the end-all be-all of what women are after.

​


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Sports155 said:


> Can you please not make fun of me


Huh. We're all trying to help you sir. =/

Who's making fun of you?


----------



## Sports155 (Nov 11, 2011)

Well I felt like calling me brad Pitt is sarcasm


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pft, you look better than him.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Self-perception!
You should not need other people's input.
Someone will find you attractive.


----------



## VectorM (Oct 17, 2011)

Actually, you look a couple of steps away from a slightly stereotypical pretty boy 

Seriously though, I know most people here have this irrational fear of their own looks, and you don't seem to be an exception. 

As Mongrel said, all you need is to lift that chin up and learn some mannerisms. It won't be easy, with SA and all that, but your problem with women is definitely not looks! So work on the other stuff and stop thinking about your looks. You look fine!


----------

